# Are you from a Masonic Family?



## LAMason (Apr 22, 2015)

I can trace direct lineage back to my Paternal Grandfather, he was Raised in 1891, his Father in Law my Great Grandfather was also a Mason, but joined the Lodge after him.  The furthest I can trace my Masonic lineage is my Paternal Grandfather’s Maternal Grandfather, my Great Great Grandfather, he was raised in 1874.

My Father and all 4 of his brothers were Masons, as well as several of my Paternal Grandfather’s brothers.  My Brother and many of my cousins are/were Masons.


----------



## Companion Joe (Apr 22, 2015)

Yes.
My dad is a Mason, and my mom is in the Star. I grew up around the lodge and even helped get our current building ready when we moved into it when I was a kid (as much as I could at and early age). I remember the suppers the lodge had to help pay for it. I was almost literally born into it. My mom was just a matter of days away from delivering me when she was an officer at the annual Grand Eastern Star convocation. Everyone joked that they needed to carry baskets in case she had me.

On back in the family tree, my great great grandfather was a member of my lodge, and we took our obligations on the same Bible 109 years apart.
My fourth great grandfather was a member of our lodge and was the chairman of the committee to petition the Grand Lodge of North Carolina to release its lodges west of the Appalachians so the Grand Lodge of Tennessee could be formed. He was the first Grand Chaplain of the Grand Lodge of Tennessee.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2015)

As far as I know I'm the first of my immediate family to join The Craft.


----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm third space on the Lewis Jewel


----------



## goomba (Apr 24, 2015)

My paternal grand father said both of his grand fathers were Masons.  My maternal grand father so far as anyone knows is the first Mason on that side.


----------



## cemab4y (Apr 25, 2015)

My Grandfather, Louis Holzapfel was made a Mason in Chicago ILL, around 1932. My paternal grandfather, Edward Hillary Martin was made a Mason in Corinth, KY around 1921. My father Edward Charles Martin, was made a Mason in Feb. 1982. I was made a Mason (my father officiated) on Sept 28, 1982, in Bowling Green Lodge #73, Bowling Green KY. My grand-Uncle, Frank Holzapfel was a 33rd in Scottish Rite(SJ), Louisville KY, and A Shriner.


----------



## HumbleTXMason (Apr 26, 2015)

My father is a mason, my grandfather wasn't but I understand we had other masons in the family tree way into the 1800's. A nice research project for when I have time available (i.e. after I retire).


----------



## David N. (Apr 27, 2015)

My maternal great-grandfather was a member of my lodge.  I have 3 of his dues cards from the early 40s, and I've found lodge records of him being on investigative committees in the teens-twenties.  My late stepfather was a Past Master and Most Excellent Grand High Priest.  That's all I'm aware of.


----------



## JMartinez (May 4, 2015)

I am the first in my family to be a Mason. On my paternal side they're mostly knights of columbus. I hope to be the beginning of a long line of Masons


----------



## KSigMason (May 4, 2015)

I am the first in my immediate family, but I do have some distant cousins that are Masons.


----------



## Bostonian (May 6, 2015)

My father is a past master and my grandfather was a mason.  I will be going into the east of the same lodge that both my dad and grandfather belong to.  To the the third generation of my family to be a member and second generation of being a line officer is extremely rewarding (not to mention cool!)


----------



## Derek Harvey (May 15, 2015)

My cousins grandfather was. One of my uncle's was. My cousins husband is 32 Scottish rite and Shriner


----------



## Browncoat (May 22, 2015)

To my knowledge, I am the first in my family.

My in-laws are heavy into the heritage stuff. They have volumes and volumes of books, and can trace lineage back to the 1600's. My family has never been very big on it. Heck, I was in my 20's before I learned that my grandpa had a brother.


----------



## Derinique Kendrick (Jun 1, 2015)

My paternal grandfather was a Mason and a Shriner. My paternal grandmother was an Eastern Star. I have uncles and cousins who are both Masons and Eastern Stars. My mother is an Eastern Star and a Heroine of Jericho. I am working towards adding to this line.


----------



## Kyle Samuel (Jun 2, 2015)

I am the first mason in my family, as far as I know.


----------



## nickthomp (Jun 10, 2015)

I can trace my Masonic family lineage back about 120 years to both of my Great Grandfathers. One of them was actually WMaster at my lodge. Pretty cool to see pictures of him hanging up in lodge. I took my obligations on the same Bible and in the very same lodge room as he had done 100 years before me. After my Great Grandfathers it skipped a couple generations until my older cousin and I became members.


----------



## scoutdad561 (Jun 13, 2015)

Two Grandfathers, my father, myself and last night, my oldest son was initiated as an EA. All in the same lodge. I couldn't be more proud!


----------



## LCWebb (Jun 15, 2015)

My father is, my great great grandfather on my mother's maternal side as well. When I am installed to the east next month I will wear his (GGGrandfather) masonic pin, and be installed on the same bible and by the same PGM as my father. Also my GGGGrandfather on my father's maternal side ( found the pic of his grave on Ancestry.com)


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 17, 2015)

That grave stone is awesome!


----------



## Dennis Hurts (Jun 19, 2015)

My Grandfather was a member of my lodge(before I joined),all my Aunts are Eastern Stars, and now since I have the light my younger cousin's are getting degrees this year. Masonry has been good to us all!


----------



## William Herzig (Jul 10, 2015)

My Father, my maternal Grandfather, his Father and rumored his Father.


----------



## Roy Vance (Jul 11, 2015)

So far, just myself and one younger brother are Masons. my Mother's cousin and his oldest son were Masons in New Mexico. That is all I am aware of.


----------



## NZ-Freemason (Jul 11, 2015)

My Paternal Grandfather was rumoured to be a mason, but he died when I was 8 years old and so never got to speak with him about it or anything. My father was initiated but has never been passed or raised.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 22, 2015)

My son is the sixth generation Mason in our family.


----------



## TJ Hancock (Jul 27, 2015)

All men in my family back to my great-great grandfather have been Masons. This including all uncles and male cousins. It always brings a laugh in lodge when someone says "Brother Hancock" and five to seven Brothers answer!


----------



## Ghost (Aug 11, 2015)

To my knowledge I'm the first and only. The curiosity struck me early and I'm glad it did.


----------



## Bro. S.Brown (Aug 11, 2015)

My maternal grand-father was a 32nd...he was raised and elevated in the late 1940's.  I'm fortunate to have most of his regalia and materials!  My maternal great-grandfather was M.M.  I recently learned that my maternal great-grandmother was the P.W.Grand Matron for the state of Georgia many years ago! 
My mother is O.E.S. but not active at the moment.  I'd like to see more of my younger cousins become involved, but it's something about this new generation...smh.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Aug 12, 2015)

I've known for 13 years that my maternal Grandfather was a Mason. It wasn't until I petitioned the lodge and my family found out that I was told my maternal great-grandmother, great-grandfather, 3 great-uncles, and my uncle's father were all Masons/Eastern Star. All you have to do is ask!


----------



## BodhiD (Sep 11, 2015)

I've recently started researching my family tree, partially because I was hoping to find out if there are any Masons in my family's past, or if I am the first.  I have found that my most famous ancestor, Isham Jones, has what is apparently an AASR symbol on his tomb.  I was wondering if anyone 1) Has any suggestions on how I might go about looking for records that might show any Masonic affiliation of my family members/ancestors and 2) If the double-headed eagle could be a symbol for anything _other_ than the Scottish Rite (and does the lack of a crown indicate Northern Jurisdiction?).  Thanks in advance, Brothers!


----------



## MarkR (Sep 12, 2015)

My dad wasn't, but my grandfather (and step-grandfather), great grandfather, and great-great grandfather were.  Before that I don't know.


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 12, 2015)

I still haven't found any Brothers in my tree, but I'd need to get over to north Liverpool to investigate deeper. I have names, I just need to search lodges now.


----------



## Akiles (Sep 12, 2015)

BodhiD said:


> If the double-headed eagle could be a symbol for anything _other_ than the Scottish Rite
> 
> View attachment 4755



Hi, could it be a mason symbol  for sure, but in Spanish we call it "Aguila Bicefala", and it was a symbol and an emblem of the Habsburgo's Dinasty...they were one of the most famous powerful kings in Europe.

Furthermore, the symbol comes from another, that links with the Sacred Romanium Imperium that comes from another symbol of the Hititas...an ancient Mesopotamia civilization.....

It has a deep roots in many civilizations and in different times along the history....even the flag of Spain had an "Aguila Bicefala" on it....and now, the Russian Federation has it in it flag....

Finally tell that symbolizing the line between past and future, or a point in the middle of everything (when Spain were an Empire, we used it...and we said that in our Empire the Sun never go down...because our Empire were all around the world)...

So, could it be a mason....or not....




Saludos.


----------



## BodhiD (Sep 12, 2015)

Akiles said:


> Hi, could it be a mason symbol  for sure, but in Spanish we call it "Aguila Bicefala", and it was a symbol and an emblem of the Habsburgo's Dinasty...they were one of the most famous powerful kings in Europe.
> 
> Furthermore, the symbol comes from another, that links with the Sacred Romanium Imperium that comes from another symbol of the Hititas...an ancient Mesopotamia civilization.....
> 
> ...



Thank you for the insight, Akiles!
That would be really exciting if I found out my great grand uncle was somehow related to the kings of Spain!  Unfortunately, that is the less likely possibility for an Irish-American born in Ohio who hit the big-time.  It makes sense that a semi-mythological, double-headed bird symbol would find multiple iterations throughout history.

As an update, I found an obituary of my ancestor that listed Elks, Blue Lodge, York Rite & The Shrine as organizations he was a member of, so my guess now is that AASR just was missed on the obit, but not on the gravestone.  It also mentioned that he received "Masonic funeral services," so my curiosity is pretty well sated (and satisfied. . . nice to know I'm not the first in my family).

I'd still love anyone's advice on how to find information on specific lodges, valleys, etc., where I could see some membership rolls.  Thanks!


----------



## Kody boykin (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm the 4th generation mason in my family


----------



## Akiles (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm the first one, as far as I know....so,  I have to be good!


Saludos.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Sep 14, 2015)

My dad was not. I'm pretty sure his dad was not, either. He was born to a Russian Orthodox family.

My maternal grandfather could have been but I don't know. I guess I could email the GL of NJ and find out.

I start hitting foreign soil once I go above most of my grandparents.

Most of my family is Irish/Scots though so it would be interesting to be able to trace it and see.


----------



## Bro Thomas (Oct 6, 2015)

My father is a Past Master, and I was just passed 09/19/15


----------



## Magoo5150 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm the first but hopfully not the last. I really want to be there to work the degrees for my grandson when he is old enough.


----------



## Bro Thomas (Oct 6, 2015)

Magoo5150 said:


> I'm the first but hopfully not the last. I really want to be there to work the degrees for my grandson when he is old enough.


Hello brother, one of the things that I pray can happen for me is that my father can be in attendance when I'm raised.


----------



## montkun (Oct 7, 2015)

To the best of my knowledge, I'm second generation following my Grandfather. I have a large number of law enforcement officers in my extended family, so I guess that makes them affiliates to a degree.


----------



## anthonybeley (Oct 15, 2015)

my great grand father bacame a mason in the late 1890s under gran logia espanol but died before the grand lodge of the philippines were born under the grand lodge of the philippines... since then we are so many in the family including us 3 siblings... some of my cousings are from ugle and grand lodge of california


----------



## drw72 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have found many Freemasons in my family tree back to 1771, most on my father's side, though he was not a mason himself. He was DeMolay but told me (before he died two years ago) that he never became a mason because he was not "a joiner". I did find an odd headstone for my 3x great grandparents. It turns out to be 'The Daughters of Rebekah'. They were  initially the female auxiliary of the IOOF.


----------

